# 1990 MTD 5hp/24" Tecumseh carb. trouble?



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought my MTD back in 90 and it has been a great unit up until this season.
I figured nothing has ever been done to the carb. so I bought one on amazon, the Stens brand replacement. It had great reviews so I took the gamble!

Today I was doing some PM's replacing belts and new rip-cord and installed my new Stens replacement carb. This was a big mistake, it's harder to start and won't run at low idle. Would I be better off having the original one rebuilt
? I'm told these old snow-king hs50's are keepers and it has been a great engine and doesn't use oil. I'm so disappointed I'm ready to go buy a new Toro!

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for allowing me to join this forum!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

is it an adjustable carb?

the nut on the bottom, does it have a center spring loaded screw?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

No adjustments on it except the throttle and thats it.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would start with taking the fuel bowl off and checking the float level.

If you hold the carb upside down and let the float hang down the distance between the float and the ridge on the carb the bowl gasket goes around should be 11/64

Hold it upside down and lay an 11/64 drill bit across the carb under the float. The float should just touch the bit.

All the linkages went in the same holds for sure?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

everything was identical except no adjustment screws except throttle.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

Had my original carb. rebuilt yesterday and going to install today.
At least I can adjust it! Float was fine on new one.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if they gave you the right replacement carb it would have been adjustable as well. You can, but generally dont put non adjustable carbs on machines that had adjustable ones. did they send you the right one? maybe a possible recourse to get a refund?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

td5771 said:


> if they gave you the right replacement carb it would have been adjustable as well. You can, but generally dont put non adjustable carbs on machines that had adjustable ones. did they send you the right one? maybe a possible recourse to get a refund?


I would assume they sent me the right one. I checked the #'s compared to mine. Replacement carbs. don't have main & idle mixture screws unless you find an original Tecumseh brand carb. The original one works much better after having it serviced and cleaned. The company will not refund for faulty carb. just exchange it. I'll never go aftermarket again on carburetors.


----------

